# Gewerbeschein



## Markus Mendel (19. März 2004)

Hallo, 

ich bin erstmal froh, dieses tolle Forum gefunden zu haben  

Ok, nun folgendes:
Gerade eben komm ich vom Ordnungsamt und hab mir dort meine Gewerbeschein geholt, für EH über Internet, Nebenberuflich (hat mich 45 € gekostet). Und jetzt, ihr könnt es euch denken, die Fragen: 

1) Ich weis nicht genau, ob es mein Fehler oder der der leicht gereizten Dame hinter dem Schalter war (die musste wegen mir einige Minuten über Feierabend arbeiten   ), aber meine Telefonnumer ist auf dem Gewerbeschein nicht korrekt angegeben, 2 Zahlen sind verkehrt. Was mach ich da jetzt? Hab es eben erst bemerkt leider. Muss ich das nun alles neu anmelden oder muss ich einfach nur dem Amt bescheid sagen oder kann ich die Nummer auf meinem Schein einfach von Hand korigieren? Wäre vielleicht wichtig zu wissen, will ja nix verkehrt machen, gerade am Anfang. 

2) Ich werde die Buchführung selbst machen (habe ich während meiner laufenden Ausbildung zum Kaufmann genug gelernt), kann ich also jetzt gleich loshandeln oder muss ich warten bis das Finanzamt sich bei mir meldet und mir meine Steuernummer mitteilt? 

3) Kann ich meiner Firma irgendeinen Namen geben (MTM-Trading z.B.) und einen Briefkopf etc. verwenden, wenn mein voller Namen auch dabei steht oder muss ich mich ins Handelsregister eintragen lassen um einen Firmennamen öffentlich verwenden zu dürfen?

Das war's bis jetzt erstmal.

Herzlichen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## SixDark (19. März 2004)

Hi!

zu 1.)
An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Dame noch einmal nerven, sicher war es ihr Fehler. Falschangaben könnten evtl. Folgen haben. Selbst von Hand ändern ist ja im Endeffekt nur auf Deinem Schein sichtbar, aber nicht in der Datenbank des Gewerbeamtes! Du mußt also nochmal hin..... Allerdings würd ich aufpassen, wenn sie genervt ist kanns passieren, dass sie Dir nochmal Geld für eine "Ummeldung" abknöpfen will, darauf würde ich mich nicht einlassen!

zu 2.)
Das ist eine gute Frage! Laut neuester Rechtssprechung sind Rechnungen, Quittungen und dergleichen nur noch mit einer fortlaufender Nummer und der Steuernummer gültig! Sonst kann der Rechnungspartner die Umsatzsteuer nicht geltend machen! An Deiner Stelle würde ich dem Finanzamt etwas auf die Füße treten damit sie Dir so schnell wie möglich die Steuernummer zusenden! Ansonsten hast Du nur Ärger hinterher...

zu 3.)
Eine "Firma" muß ins Handelsregister eingetragen sein! Nur dann kannst Du einen Firmennamen als Identifikator verwenden. Wenn Du allerdings den Briefkopf zum Beispiel so gestaltest, das im Adressfeld Dein Name und Deine Firmenbezeichnung stehen wie sie auf Deinem Gewerbeschein vermerkt sind, dürfte dem nichts entgegenstehen. Du mußt allerdings darauf achten, dass keine Verwechslungsgefahr besteht und das Dein Unternehmen nicht "MTM-Trading" heißt Ich hab das Ganze mal mit dem Zusatz "Project" betitelt obwohl meine Firma nicht so heißt, aber mit diesem Zusatz kann keiner erwarten das das ein Firmenname ist! Allerdings ist dies sehr schwammig muß ich zugeben!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## danube (19. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Mendel _
> *3) Kann ich meiner Firma irgendeinen Namen geben  *


Ich will nicht klugscheissen   aber du machst ne Ausbildung zum Kaufmann und verwechselst Firma mit Unternehmen?! Überleg dir mal ob du die Buchführung wirklich selbst machen willst.


----------



## Markus Mendel (19. März 2004)

Danke erstmal. 

Würde es nicht reichen, wenn ich es auf meinem Schein per Hand ausbessere und beim Ordnungsamt anrufe und ihnen mitteile, dass die Telefonnumer falsch ist und sie dies bitte in ihrer Datenbank berichtigen mögen?

Wegen der Umsatzsteuer: Okay, klingt logisch, nur wie lange muss ich in etwa warten, bis das Finanzamt sich bei mir deshalb meldet? Kann ja nicht sein, dass man da Monate oder Wochen warten muss, oder? 

Ich habe den "Firmennamen" (MTM-Trading) als Ebay-Account und bei anderen Aktionshäusern als Account eingerichtet, es sollen reine Verkaufsaccounts sein. Ich darf also diesen Namen für den I-Nethandel verwenden, er darf aber nicht auf Rechnungs- oder ähnlichen Belegen auftauchen? Ist das richtig so? 

Danke


----------



## Markus Mendel (19. März 2004)

*Re: Re: Gewerbeschein*



> _Original geschrieben von danube _
> *Ich will nicht klugscheissen   aber du machst ne Ausbildung zum Kaufmann und verwechselst Firma mit Unternehmen?! Überleg dir mal ob du die Buchführung wirklich selbst machen willst. *



In der Umgangssprache unterscheidet man nicht zwischen Firma und Unternehmung, rein rechtlich gesehen hast du natürlich recht. Zum Betrieb eine Firma sind nur Kaufleute berechtigt, da ich aber noch Azubi bin, kann ich natürlich auch keine "Firma" im eigentlichen Sinne führen, korrekter wäre also Geschäftsbezeichnung  

Es ging mir in der Frage nur darum ob ich das Logo mit diesem Namen verwenden darf oder nicht, ich wusste ja nicht, dass hier so kleinlich unterschieden wird, sorry. 

Aber trotz dieses Fehlers denke ich dennoch im Stande zu sein, die auf wenige Buchungen beschränkte vereinfachte Buchführung meines Miniunternehmens selbst zu bewältigen, nett das du dir darüber so viele Gedanken machst


----------



## danube (19. März 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Gewerbeschein*



> _Original geschrieben von Markus Mendel _
> *In der Umgangssprache unterscheidet man nicht zwischen Firma und Unternehmung,*



Ja, und seit meiner Ausbildung zum Kaufmann krieg ich jedes mal ein Anfall wenn das jemand verwechselt, ist echt schlimm, aber das wurde uns so eingebleut dass ich jedes mal zusammenzuck wenn ich sowas höre   

Und du als Kaufmann....


----------



## SixDark (19. März 2004)

Großer Gott, Ihr zwei habt echt Probleme!  



> Ich habe den "Firmennamen" (MTM-Trading) als Ebay-Account und bei anderen Aktionshäusern als Account eingerichtet, es sollen reine Verkaufsaccounts sein. Ich darf also diesen Namen für den I-Nethandel verwenden, er darf aber nicht auf Rechnungs- oder ähnlichen Belegen auftauchen? Ist das richtig so?



Das sollte so kein Problem sein. Auf Deiner Rechnung muß zwingend Dein Name (Vor- und Zuname), Deine Anschrift, Deine Steuernummer... stehen.

Das mit der Firma dürfte ja nun geklärt sein, sicherer ist es sie im Handelsregister einzutragen (kost aber Geld.....).



> Würde es nicht reichen, wenn ich es auf meinem Schein per Hand ausbessere und beim Ordnungsamt anrufe und ihnen mitteile, dass die Telefonnumer falsch ist und sie dies bitte in ihrer Datenbank berichtigen mögen?



Auf keinen Fall beim Ordnungsamt, sondern beim Gewerbeamt...  (wollt auch mal kleinlich sein). Empfehlen kann ich das auf gar keinen Fall! Probieren kannst Du es ja mal, die werden Dir dann schon sagen ob das so geht oder nicht.

Die Sache mit der Umsatzsteuer ist wirklich eine blöde Sache. Du kannst höchstens mal ca. 1 bis 2 Wochen nach Gewerbeantrag beim FiAmt anrufen und nachfragen ob sie Dir mal die Steuernummer sagen können, Meist bekommst Du relativ schnell eine Steuernummer zugeteilt, aber eh die per Post bei Dir ist dauert das eine halbe Ewigkeit.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Markus Mendel (20. März 2004)

@SixDark 

Ich bin fast durchgedreht auf meiner Suche nach dem zuständigen "Gewerbeamt" für meine schöne Stadt. Gibt's nicht. Bzw. es besteht aus einem kleinen Zimmer im Ordnungsamt, kein Scherz. 

Ich mach mir nur Sorgen, dass ich die 45 € (was für so einen Antrag wohl eh recht teuer ist, mir wurde mehrsmal etwas von 25 € gesagt) nochmal komplett neu abdrücken muss und das dann nur wegen 2 vertauschter zahlen in der Telefonnumer. Naja, ich werd mich da mal schlau machen, es soll ja auch nette Beamten und Beamtinen geben  

Ich werd dann so in einer Woche auch mal beim Finanzamt anrufen und nach meiner Steuernummer fragen.


----------



## SixDark (20. März 2004)

Hi!

Ja, selbst wenn es nur ein kleines Zimmerchen ist, ist es trotzdem das Gewerbeamt.... Ist bei mir nicht anders.
Übrigens hab ich mein Gewerbe letztes Jahr im März angemeldet und hab ganze 20 Euro's dafür hinlegen müssen. Da ist ja ne ganz schöne Preissteigerung drin gewesen - innerhalb von einem Jahr über 100% drauf... uiuiui...

Eine Ummeldung (wie es in Deinem Falle mit der Telefonnummer das höchste der Gefühle wäre) kostet nicht ganz soviel wie eine Neuanmeldung.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## jeannie (20. März 2004)

Hallo,

laut aktuellster Rechtsprechung muss eine Steuernummer seit dem 01.01.2004 NICHT mehr zwingend auf den Rechnungsformularen etc. stehen! Statt der Steuernummer kann auch die Umsatzsteuerindentifikationsnummer (Ust.-ID) angegeben werden. Weiterhin MUSS seit dem 01.01.04 jede Rechnung eine fortlaufende Rechnungsnummer enthalten, ansonsten darf aus dieser Rechnung keine Vorsteuer abgezogen werden.

Wenn in einem Gewerbeschein ein Fehler in den Daten aufgetreten ist, geht man einfach noch mal zum Gewerbeamt und lässt den Fehler berichtigen. Selbst vorgenommene Änderungen in solchen Formularen könnten als Urkundenfälschung ausgelegt werden! Meines Wissens nach werden Änderungen nicht berechnet, allerdings könnte das aber von Amt zu Amt unterschiedlich sein.

Wenn du dein Unternehmen alleine betreibst, ist das ein so genanntes Einzelunternehmen. In so einem Fall darfst du in Rechnungen, Quittungen etc.  normalerweise nur deinen eigenen Namen verwenden und unter deinem Namen muss die Bezeichnung (also, was du machst) stehen. Ein Name wie MTM-Trading darf nicht bei Einzelunternehmen eingesetzt werden. Ein eigenes Logo ist meines Wissens nach erlaubt. 

Die Steuernummer bekommt man vom Finanzamt im Normalfall innerhalb von 2 Wochen zugesandt.

Wenn du mit Waren handelst, muss dein Unternehmen defintiv ins Handelsregister eingetragen werden und du musst so oder so eine Ust.-ID beantragen. Es kann ja sein, dass du irgendwann mal irgendwelche Waren ins Ausland verkaufst und das muss dann in der Statistik angegeben werden.
Das Antragsformular für die Ust.-ID bekommst du ebenfalls vom Finanzamt.

Gruß
jeannie


----------



## SixDark (20. März 2004)

> laut aktuellster Rechtsprechung muss eine Steuernummer seit dem 01.01.2004 NICHT mehr zwingend auf den Rechnungsformularen etc. stehen! Statt der Steuernummer kann auch die Umsatzsteuerindentifikationsnummer (Ust.-ID) angegeben werden.


Ob Steuernummer oder Umsatzsteueridentifikationsnummer - beides ist in dem Kontext das selbe. Natürlich braucht nur eines von beiden angeben, wobei die Umsatzsteueridentifikationsnummer zu bevorzugen ist. §14 Abs. 4 Nr. 2 UStG.



> Wenn du mit Waren handelst, muss dein Unternehmen defintiv ins Handelsregister eingetragen werden.


Das ist allerdings vollkommen richtig. Nachzulesen im HGB §29 in Verbindung mit §1 HGB.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Markus Mendel (20. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jeannie _
> *
> Wenn du mit Waren handelst, muss dein Unternehmen defintiv ins Handelsregister eingetragen werden und du musst so oder so eine Ust.-ID beantragen. Es kann ja sein, dass du irgendwann mal irgendwelche Waren ins Ausland verkaufst und das muss dann in der Statistik angegeben werden.
> *



Und da seid ihr euch ganz sicher? Ich habe nicht vor, Waren ins Ausland zu verkaufen, werde aber einige aus dem Ausland beziehen. Wir reden hier nicht von einer großen Firma sondern lediglich von einem Kleinstunternehmen, der maximale Umsatz wird pro Monat bestenfalls 300 - 500 € betragen, wenn überhaupt. Es handelt sich nur um ein sehr kleines Nebengeschäft, um die mikrige Vergütung eines Azubis aufzubessern quasi. Eine Eintragung ins Handelsregister würde kosten nach sich ziehen, die meine momentanen finanziellen Mittel recht strapazieren und evtl. gar weitaus höher ausfallen würden als der eigentlich erzielte Gewinn (500 € sind ja lediglich der Umsatz, der Reingewinn wäre natürlich weit weit geringer). Irgendwie kann ich mir das so nicht vorstellen, es müsste ja dann quasi jeder der eine kleine eigene Geschäftsidee mit der er sich ein paar Euro nebenbei verdient über Ebay vertreibt ins Handelsregister eingetragen sein. 
Ich denke, ich werde da mal direkt beim Gewerbeamt nachfragen, wenn ich wegen der Telefonnummer sowieso nochmal hin muss. 
Weil, ganz ehrlich, in diesem Fall lass ich es sein, weil die Kosten und der Aufwand in absolut keinem Verhältnis zu dem evtl. (der ist ja noch nichtmal sicher) Gewinn stehen. 

Trotzdem Danke für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## jeannie (20. März 2004)

Hallo noch mal,

wenn du dir in diesen Fragen nicht sicher bist, solltest du einmal in den sauren Apfel beißen und dich von einem Steuerberater beraten lassen.

Aber wie SixDark schon geschrieben hat, ist die Eintragung ins Handelsregister Gesetz.

Gruß
jeannie


----------



## SixDark (21. März 2004)

> Weil, ganz ehrlich, in diesem Fall lass ich es sein, weil die Kosten und der Aufwand in absolut keinem Verhältnis zu dem evtl. (der ist ja noch nichtmal sicher) Gewinn stehen.


Und genau das ist das Problem an dem unsere Wirtschaft krankt! Du hast vollkommen recht das der Aufwand dann nicht lohnt, Du solltest Dir daher gut überlegen ob Du nicht vielleicht doch etwas mehr Gewinn machen willst (also das Geschäft vergrößerst) oder ob Du es sein läßt.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Markus Mendel (21. März 2004)

Ob ich mehr Gewinn machen WILL ist eigentlich nicht die Frage, so ist es ja nicht  Nur bin ich halt, wie gesagt, gerade mitten in der Ausbildung, von 8 - 16:30 also arbeiten und Anfang Mai sind Abschlussprüfungen, all dies hat natürlich erstmal vorrang, deshalb kann ich natürlich nur sehr wenig Zeit in das Geschäft investieren. Ein weiterer Grund ist natürlich auch das recht geringe Kapital. Wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, wie ihr das hier sagt, werde ich mal schaun, ob ich das Gewerbe bis August auf Eis legen kann (dann ist die Ausbildung zu Ende) und danach meine volle Zeit darin investieren kann. Wäre dann wohl sinnvoller.


----------



## Markus Mendel (26. März 2004)

Oh je, jetzt bin ich endgültig verwirrt. 
Hab mich in meiner Not mal ans Gewerbeamt gewandt und da mal per Mail nachgefragt (hatte leider die letzten Wochen keine Zeit, selbst hinzugehen. 
Hier mal die Mail:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
ich habe mir einen Gewerbeschein für Nebengewerbe im Bereich Internethandel
besorgt um mir per Nebengeschäft als Ebay-Händler ein paar paar Euros
dazuzuverdienen. Mir wurde nun jedoch gesagt, dass laut neuem Gesetz für jegliche
Art von Handelsgeschäft, egal wie groß oder klein es ist, eine Eintragung ins
Handelsregister mit einer notariel beglaubigten Unterschrift zwingend
erforderlich ist. Bislang dachte ich, eine Steuer-ID würde genügen. 
Muss ich mich als kleiner Händler, der nur ein kleines Nebengewerbe
betreibt, zwingend ins Handelsregister eintragen oder genügt die Steuer-ID für das
Finanzamt? Mir war bisland davon nichts bekannt. 
Besten Dank. 


Antwort vom OA:

Sehr geeherter Herr Mendel, 
Sie haben Ihr Gewerbe als natürliche Person angemeldet das bedeutet Sie müssen sich nicht ins Handelsregister eintragen lassen.Ins Handelsregister eintragen müssen sich nur sogenannte juristische Personen z.B. GmbH, KG, OHG usw.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ordnungsamt
Im Auftrag

Genauso hab ichs auch in Erinnerung. Seid ihr 2 da nicht vielleicht doch falsch informiert?


----------



## Markus Mendel (26. März 2004)

*Noch ne Frage*

Als ob es nicht schon verwirrend genug wäre...
Habe mir eine eigene Domain eingerichtet, mtm-trading.de. Nachdem ich mich, laut der obigen Aussage des OA, doch nicht ins Handelsregister eintragen muss, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich diese Domain für Geschäftskontakte verwenden kann/darf? 
Die E-Mail wäre dann support@mtm-trading.de und halt die website http://www. mtm-trading.de, die bislang aber noch nicht geplant ist (aber sie gehört halt zur Web-Domain dazu). Kann ich nun also die E-Mail Support@mtm-trading.de und die website http://www.mtm-trading.de verwenden
Problem ist halt, man sieht sofort, dass es sich um ein Einzelhandelsgeschäft handelt, aber es wird nirgends wirklich als solches bezeichnet. 

Hat wer nen Tipp, wo man sowas am besten nachlesen kann? Oder gibt es niemanden der selbst so ein kleines Nebengewerbe betreibt


----------



## megabit (2. April 2004)

Als Personengesellschaft muss man sich definitiv NICHT ins Handelsregister eintragen lassen.

Eine Personengesellschaft hat normalerweise immer die Firma (Firma = Name der Unternehmung) "Vorname Nachname GbR" und das muss so auch im Schriftverkehr und bei deinen Rechnungen erkennbar sein.

Natürlich darf eine Personengesellschaft mit der Firma wie oben beschrieben eine Webadresse mit einem anders lautenden Namen verwenden.

Stell dir doch einmal vor du machst mit zwei Freunden eine GbR auf und müsstes aus irgendeinem Grund deine Webseite http://www.vorname1-nachname1-vorname2-nachname2-vorname3-nachname3.de nennen. Wär doch schlecht, oder?


----------

